# Wreck Of Nazi Germany's Aircraft Carrier



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

the wreck of the Graf Zeppelin,germany's only wartime aircraft carrier has been found at a depth of 86m some 60Ks north of the port of Gdansk
we are 99% sure-even 99.9% the commander of the ORP Artictowski said after returning to port to-day
the Graf Zeppelin was germanys only aircraft carrier during the 2nd world war.it was launched on dec,8th 1938 bht never saw action due to hitlers disenchantment with his navy and politicl squabbles with his high command
it was taken over by the soviets at the end of the war and used as a target ship


----------



## ronnie r (Mar 15, 2006)

*2ND carrier*

the Germans had a second carrier on the stocks of the same class as Graf Zeppelin. She was to be named after "Peter Strasser" who was big in Zeppelins in his day, This German carrier class were to use navalised Ju 87 Stuka's and Me109s as the air group.. I believe the 2nd carrier was broken up before launch.
Regards Ronnie R


----------

